# At the end of my rope with Ollie's scratching and licking



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

He has been scratching and licking continuously for the past month or more. He scratches his ears and then starts shaking his head. Tried Grandma Lucy but it didn't work so he is back on NB Sweet Potato and Bison. Nothing has changed. Used new FLP. Groomer suggested starting him on PetNaturals Skin + Coat with Omega 3, 6 & 9...sugar free. I told the vet at our last visit about the ear scratching and head shaking. She insist he doesn't have an infection or mites......then why is he doing this :smilie_tischkante: ??? The scratching, etc. doesn't stop if he is on or off allergy meds.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Donna, just to be sure why not try one topical of Revolution---it covers heartworm & ear mites plus the other stuff---just one dog tick though?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sandi....FLP doesn't stop the ticks....they still bite before dieing. Where do I get Revolution and should I wait until the next time I should apply FLP? He is already on HW meds which is due the end of this month.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would just do one time w/Revolution (get from vet) and wait the month & go back to your usual FLP. You should also ask the vet---but I would skip the HW meds that month too as Revolution covers it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You are in the Raleigh area, right? I would ask your vet for a referral to the vet school.

Dermatology - Allergy Focus :: North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been having itching/scratching/ear problems with Ben and Harry for months. I also went to the vet (more than once) and it's not fleas, ticks, infections, or mites. She feels that it's seasonal allergies. Ben was on temaril P for a while, which is a steroid, but even that wasn't working. 

Finally my vet gave me a new shampoo and leave in conditioner. She gave me keti-chlor shampoo and resi-chlor leave in conditioner. She also gave me an oil to add to their food... aller G-3. I also swear by zymox with hydrocortisone for the ears. You can find the oil and the zymox on amazon. My guys are finally seeing some improvement. 

Hope that you find something that works for Ollie.
Debbie


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'm in Durham.  Concerned about the cost.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

His behavior sounds as if he has allergies. My friend had a dog that kept chewing on one of his paws. This action became so ingrained in him that he couldn't stop chewing his foot. I think she took the him to the vet at the least 8 times. Poor dog was on antibiotics for 3 or 4 months. The vet she was going to had state of the art machines and various other things a top of the line vet office would have.
Her husband said that since they could not solve the problem to take him to a good old fashion vet. This poor little dog had been scratching the same area for at least six months. The vet informed my friend that he now developed an action he was unable to stop. There wasn't any thing wrong with the paw he just had a very ingrained habit and was not able to stop chewing. The dog was put on doggy Prozac which is a much better alternative to him chewing his paw off.
I really think you need to see a vet and find out if he is allergic to anything. It seems as if you are changing the food quite a bit. In human babies it takes 2 weeks for anything (food wise) to be completely out of their system. A vet should be able to tell what is going on. Changing the food so often you are really unable to tell which food (if it is food) that is causing the problem.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am having the same issues with my Yorkie. I can find no external reason for his scratching. I've tried medicated shampoo and a 'hot spot' spray. Nothing seems to work. He has had no change to his diet. When I bathed him this weekend I found that he had some scabs on his back quarter from scratching so much. I'm beginning to think he has just developed the habit. I am planning to take him to the vet next week to have him checked out.

All that to say: I feel your pain and frustration.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I may be wrong but usually dogs scratch because they itch! I think vets say "it has become a habit" either because they don't know why a dog is scratching or don't know what to do about it (one & the same), or feel they have ruled out everything they know about. 
I recently noticed that something on my back itches when I wear a particular tee & I think I am allergic to the material the tag in the shirt is made from---I don't scratch because it is a habit when I wear that particular shirt, but because it itches.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Do Ollie's ears have an odor? I think an over growth of yeast causes many problems that are misdiagnosed as allergies. I am allergic to very few things, but when it does happen, I have never found meds to be helpful. 

Ru has a yeast overgrowth which has wreaked havoc with her skin, one of the things that I believe has helped her is the probiotics. Read the reviews on this product and decided if it might be helpful. I think you can get a smaller container to try.

Amazon.com: Probiotic Miracle Dog Probiotics for Dogs (360 servings): Pet Supplies


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

We had a Basset Hound years ago that would lick his paws constantly when lying down, drove my daughter and husband crazy, they are not quiet lickers, very annoying and I felt so sorry for the poor dog !

You may want to try Apple Cider Vinegar. Seems too easy but most have it at home already may fix the problem. Mix half water and vinegar and use a saturated cloth or cotton ball and put it on his feet or problem areas. I got a little fanatic about it and put it on about 5 times a day and especially after he came in from outside. 

It worked for us. Also if it continues sometimes it can just become a habit so you may want to make sure he has something good to chew on every time you use the vinegar to take his mind off of his feet. 

I also use it diluted once month on Doobie, besides his regular weekly bath, to strip out the shampoo and conditioner build up, then shampoo and condition as usual. He always looks sparkly white and is really super soft.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus has terrible allergies.

We had to put him on a grain free diet. We also have to rotate his protein source every 1-2 months. Otherwise allergies develop.

For his environmental allergies..... He is on Standard Process Dermal Support, and Heel Histamin, Omegas, and Probiotics.

I also bathe Gus every other day. If he has been running around outside, I do it daily. It keeps the itching and licking down.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Donna, lots of good suggestions have been given. I just wanted to say that Ella has recurring yeast infections in her ears. The first time I took her in explaining that she was scratching her ears and rubbing her head against the floor, floorboards, playpen, etc., the vet examined her ears and stated that she did not have ear mites or an infection. I requested that a culture be taken and he "humored me" saying that it was highly unlikely that anything would show up. Well, he was quite contrite when he had to tell me that indeed she did have yeast in her ears. He was shocked because he couldn't see anything when he looked. I now just watch for the tell tale signs (she starts tear staining before the itching starts) and start using Zymox. I just recently found a nutritionist who started her on Standard Process Zymex. She said that is what they use for recurring yeast infections and that it should take care of the problem. I've only used it for four days, so I don't know how it will work yet. 

You can order Zymox from Amazon without a prescription. I would go ahead and start treating Ollie's ears with it now. Use it once a day for 14 days.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

What's the difference between Standard Process Zymex and Zymox?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want to say that I am shocked by how many little dogs are diagnosed with allergies....and allergies to just about everything. I don't believe it for one minute. There is a root cause. For the vet to say it is allergies is an easy way out. Why on earth do three out of every four dogs today have allergies? I think it is because it is an easy way out. And what do we do? We medicate. Easy. Except that as I see it the side effects of allergy meds are worse than the allergy symptoms. 

Excuse me, but I am up to my ears in hearing that every problem dogs have is an allergy. Seriously, it is something else. Some bigger problem that we need to get to the root of.

Okay, I am not a vet, but I swear I have a natural gift. Ollie has an overgrowth of yeast in his gut...not allergies. You can go with what your vet says, but please also consider the possibility of yeast infection. It is common in humans as well as dogs. Unfortunately, sweet potatoes in the diet have a high glycemic content which yeast thrives on.

Now, you will of course take into consideration that this is only MY opinion. Yet I beg that you considerate it...only consider it.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sylvia....He is on NB SP and Bison LID. How would it be fixed? Probiotics?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> What's the difference between Standard Process Zymex and Zymox?


It does sound confusing. Zymox are drops to put in the ears. Zymex is a probiotic that comes in wafer form.


----------



## MauiSuz (May 30, 2012)

*Salmon Oil*

My Sofi scratches too. Allergies are tough to identify. Sofi's Vet put her on 1cc of Salmon Oil twice a day in her Blue Buffalo dog good. It seems to be the only thing that has made a difference. She still scratches but much, much less. You might want to talk to your Vet. It is a more natural way to reduce inflamation. Worth a try.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> Sylvia....He is on NB SP and Bison LID. How would it be fixed? Probiotics?


I cannot swear by it, but I do believe probiotics are very helpful. I am giving mine Probiotic Miracle. Even if we aren't specifically giving our pets antibiotics which kill the helpful bacteria, the animals that gave their lives for pet food were fed lots of antibiotics. It is likely that our pets ingest second-hand antibiotics. I worry about your trials and tribulations with precious Ollie. I say try probiotics, be sure he has no high sugar foods and try to worry less.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I just want to say that I am shocked by how many little dogs are diagnosed with allergies....and allergies to just about everything. I don't believe it for one minute. There is a root cause. For the vet to say it is allergies is an easy way out. Why on earth do three out of every four dogs today have allergies? I think it is because it is an easy way out. And what do we do? We medicate. Easy. Except that as I see it the side effects of allergy meds are worse than the allergy symptoms.
> 
> Excuse me, but I am up to my ears in hearing that every problem dogs have is an allergy. Seriously, it is something else. Some bigger problem that we need to get to the root of.
> 
> ...


 Amen! My opinion, too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I just want to say that I am shocked by how many little dogs are diagnosed with allergies....and allergies to just about everything. I don't believe it for one minute. There is a root cause. For the vet to say it is allergies is an easy way out. Why on earth do three out of every four dogs today have allergies? I think it is because it is an easy way out. And what do we do? We medicate. Easy. Except that as I see it the side effects of allergy meds are worse than the allergy symptoms.
> 
> Excuse me, but I am up to my ears in hearing that every problem dogs have is an allergy. Seriously, it is something else. Some bigger problem that we need to get to the root of.
> 
> ...




Sometimes with the paw chewing and itching could be environmental allergies...these little are so close to the ground that it's easier for them to breath allergens in. That's why if it is indeed allergies vets recommend to double up on fish oil (at least my vet did) to help with inflammation. You can also wipe the dog down when coming inside to get the pollen and other allergens off the coat and soak their feet in a vinegar rinse to help reduce more allergens. If it is in fact yeast then you can feed a food that helps reduce yeast infections. Pet Foods Recommended for Yeast, Allergies, OR Pet Skin and Itching Problems | NZYMES.COM Vinegar rinses are a great way to help with yeast infections on the skin and feet and zytomax for the ears and a food that is for dogs with yeast problems and a good probiotic. I think the reason that vets automatically think allergies is that they have to start somewhere, but it is up to the owner to be more proactive and if you don't agree insist on a culture if you think it may be yeast. When Chloe was chewing her feet raw the vet wanted to put her on predisone, i was adamant that we would try a food elimination diet first and malasab shampoo and vinegar rinses and she stopped chewing her feet raw, but i looked to see what the reasons could be and went full force. I found out that Chloe was allergic to all poultry not just chicken and once off the poultry she stopped chewing her feet and she had white feet again. Here is a link about skin allergies in dogs. Dog Skin Allergies and the Best Ways to Fight Them


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions and information. Alot to think about! I'm going to put Ollie on a good probiotic today. Not sure what to do about his food yet...want to find venison and get him off anything that could be remotely beef or fowl (guess that means NB Pot & Duck LID is out). Will pick up some ACV when I go to the store. I'm still open for all of your advice!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Even the limited ingredients could still be a big problem in the kibble because of all the additives etc etc. I know it is a pain, believe me, but have you tried simple home cooking? or something like Dr Harvey's? where you only have to add meat, or one of the other rehydrated foods that you only have to add water. Kibble is super concentrated and with all the additives the dogs systems are overloaded. I home cook, and have Dr Harvey's on hand. My girls do not do well on kibble. Both scratch like mad and Lola in particular gets very anxious. So even though it is really convenient I no longer give it even occasionally, it just isn't worth it. 

I do also give them salmon oil for and Probiotics.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Maureen, I tried Grandma Lucy and he loved it for two days and then wouldn't touch it. So that was that!! 

Just went out and purchased pre and probiotic for his food and unpasturized apple cider vinegar to put in his water and tonight after I take him out, I'll mix up half water, half ACV and pour over him. Hoping with these two, the yeast we (SMers...not vet!) think it might be. Sure is less expensive than vet meds!! Just pray this works.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Donna, in post #22 i provided a link for recommended foods for dogs with yeast allergies or pet skin and itching problems. Stay away from potatoes and sweet potatoes in the food which has a sugar content that yeast thrives on...yeast thrives on sugar.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Debbie, the girl at Phydeaux recommended California Natural Grain Free Kangaroo and pea or CNGF Salmon and pea. No potatoes, chicken, beef !! What do you know about this food. I'm going to do some research tonight. I do appreciate the list.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Correction....it is Kangaroo and Red Lentil. Just used the ACV on Ollie and he wasn't too sure about it!! Anyway he has had his biotics on two meals and ACV in water as well as the soaking. He's not real big on drinking water, so I'm going to use his water/ACV mixture on his food. How am I doing?!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Applause, Applause!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How is HE doing?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Sandi, he seems okay. I'm sure it's going to take a few weeks for results. I'm a bit concerned b/c I'll be in Nairobi from 6/29-7/16. He'll be with my neice (like last year) and I hate to ask her to use the biotics, but will. No way to make sure he eats his food as she has three pups....who are adorable and very playful!! ACV water will be out as well. I'll just have to really get busy when I return! Ollie had such a good time staying with them last year!


----------



## toby (Nov 12, 2007)

My Toby has had an ongoing problem where his rear end was raw. Finally, after all ointments, steroids, anal sac's checked medicated shampoo we have been feeding them Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish and it's clearing up and his hair is growing back on his rear end as well. No more scooting..........also, my husband has finally stopped feeding them table food as well. We are sticking to the NB diet and buy the NB treats as well. Our Toby is 13 years old and he is now 10 1bs. 4 oz. as of yesterday. I know they say rescues always weigh a bit more but over the course of 5 yrs. he's gained about 1 1/2 1bs. Sorry to ramble.....


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Just found a flea on Ollie. I will never state again that he doesn't have fleas b/c I guess even with FLPlus it is possible!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

munchkn8835 said:


> Just found a flea on Ollie. I will never state again that he doesn't have fleas b/c I guess even with FLPlus it is possible!




Frontline didn't work for us either, we started using Comfortis, but if you also have a tick problem then i don't know what you could use.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper started scratching his ears and shaking his head after his very first grooming session. I called the vet and she said that the groomer plucking hair from his ears might have irritated them and she prescribed Surolan eardrops for him and within 24 hrs the head shaking and scratching stopped


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I'm using Zymox(sp?) for Ollie's ears. Used twice and going to give it about 7-10 doses with hopes it will work. We do have ticks, but they still have to bite him to die on FLPlus. Wondering if I just need to concentrate on fleas b/c we are constantly checking him for ticks.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If you are checking for ticks you will see also the fleas. And if there are fleas you will likely see flea dirt. Something else you can put in his ears is a drop of warm olive oil.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Janine...I have found ticks on occasion, but 99% of the time no fleas or flea dirt.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Just found a flea on Ollie. I will never state again that he doesn't have fleas b/c I guess even with FLPlus it is possible!


*Confortis* is best thing for fleas, but does not protect ticks and know he had one of them too. Maybe he could use pads only inside for a bit see if it helps. I don't know, just an idea.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I wonder if he is allergic to the flea/tick meds? Sometimes I wonder if these guys can have reactions to them.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

We stopped Advantix K-9 b/c he got a red spot and itched like crazy after I put it on. Thinking I might skip it this month. He has had one dose of Comfortis, but not sure about it. May try one more and just check for ticks every night. I've thought about Revolution also. We don't really have a place to put a pad inside. Actually have thought about putting one on the deck since he likes to go out there and play.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

munchkn8835 said:


> We stopped *Advantix K-9* b/c he got a red spot and itched like crazy after I put it on. Thinking I might skip it this month. He has had one dose of Comfortis, but not sure about it. May try one more and just check for ticks every night. I've thought about Revolution also. We don't really have a place to put a pad inside. Actually have thought about putting one on the deck since he likes to go out there and play.


Zooey had a terrible allergic reaction to this when I first got her. Comfortis has worked perfectly for fleas. I check her for ticks any time we go on a nature trail.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Started using Zymox 3 days ago and am amazed at Ollie's ears. He is scratching less and not shaking his head. The underside of his ears are no longer red....actually look like they should. Thank you for recommending this! I've started changing Ollie to his CN food and he just goes through and pics those kibbles out and leaves the old food!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Donna I just want to tell you that Trifexis is a pill by the same company that makes Comfortis. Trifexis kills fleas, ticks and 3 kinds of internal parasites (hookworm, adult roundworm and adult whipworm plus preventing Heartworm. It contains spinosad as Comfortis does with the addition of milbemycin oxime for the tick prevention. 
Dixie has been on it for over a year now.
I had no idea what a time you've been having with poor Ollie. Lots of good suggestions given. 
I will keep little Ollie in my prayers Donna.:wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Went to buy Trifexis, but he has to have a physical by the vet who is dispensing it. Got him on Comfortis until I change to the other vet. Will change when Banfield contract runs out. What is a ballpark cost of cleaning their teeth? The vet I want to change to said $300-$600!


----------

